# Ibuprofen for molars...how many days?



## letileon (Jan 9, 2011)

My 21 month old has two molars coming in at the same time. I've been giving him ibuprofen once at night when he goes to bed for about 4 nights. How many days in a row can I do this because he still seems to be in pain and is having trouble sleeping? I only give him 1.875 mL at bedtime, none during the day. Thoughts?


----------



## Blessed1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Have you tried these http://camiliateething.com/. It works wonders for us.

Molars are killing us over here too. I just recently gave my little one Ibuprofen for 3 days and I cringed every time because I hate giving it to her but she was in awful pain and it helped her settle down. I don't give it to her unless she can't settle with all other methods first...not sure how many days is "safe" though...

hoping those molars "cut" through soon!


----------



## NaturalMama311 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think a few days in a row is fine, we gave it to DS at least 4 nights in a row if not longer! He had 3 molars come in within a week of each other and is now working on #4. They are so painful for him at night. Its not like you're giving it too him all day every several hours, his system has plenty of time to process it out between doses.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

We had HELL with molars. I gave Motrin at night for weeks. DS had 3 molars coming in at once, and it took at least 2 months.


----------



## brneyedmama (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine might not be a popular opinion on this forum, but I don't see the big deal in giving ib profin or tylonol. I mean, no you don't want to give it round the clock, and you don't want to give it for weeks and weeks, but honestly, if they're in pain and can't sleep I see no harm.

We also tend to gravitate towards distraction during the day and giving DD a dose for bedtime, but sometimes when it's been really bad, or coupled with being sick, I've given it to her every night for 2+ weeks. However, I recently found out that we weren't giving her enough. We were also using the 1.875 dosage, but because her weight (24 lbs) right on the cusp, the pediatrician said it was fine to go to the higher dosage and use it for ages 2-11 instead of using the infant type. I saw a dramatic difference once switching and therefor didn't need to use as often. good luck!


----------



## Beltane (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brneyedmama*
> 
> Mine might not be a popular opinion on this forum, but I don't see the big deal in giving ib profin or tylonol. I mean, no you don't want to give it round the clock, and you don't want to give it for weeks and weeks, but honestly, if they're in pain and can't sleep I see no harm.


This. We alternate back and forth between the two. I can't imagine having a bad headache or toothache and not being able to subdue the pain.


----------



## MamatobabyA (Jan 3, 2011)

I, too, have found that we given Motrin for 2+ weeks for bad teething. Just about the time I starting thinking we have been giving it for too long it stops. Upping to the appropriate dose for DS's weight was also significant in this house.

Sorry your LO is feeling bad. It's hard to really know when they are this young.


----------



## RRMum (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't feel guilty, we had all 4 premolars at once and all together it took about 3 months! we didn't have to give him something every night, but did several times a week. Sleep (for everyone) is important!


----------

